# What to look for in steelhead jigs



## yonderfishin (Apr 9, 2006)

Many on here use jigs and reading how well they can work for steelhead I am wanting to invest in some. Just like everything else out there I am guessing there are some types or colors that are better than others. What should I be looking for ( if that makes any sense ) when buying the jigs that suit them better for steelhead vs. panfish , if there is any real difference ? Anybody care to post a picture of a few that seem to work well ? I am seeing a lot of them online but wondering if some of them are designed more for catching fish or fisherman. I dont have close by access to steelhead water so trial and error really isnt an affordable option for me like it would be for someone who lives near the river. Jig fishing for a trout species is a totally new concept for me. You guys have been really helpful , and it is appreciated.


----------



## creekcrawler (Oct 5, 2004)

Most important thing to watch is the HOOK.
Some of the jigs have weaker hooks that a steelie will straighten.


----------



## chuckyhumper (Aug 17, 2005)

Yes the hook is the important part,I buy the mini foos with the silver hook,they are really strong.


----------



## MuskieJim (Apr 11, 2007)

These are some of my favorite jigs available for steelhead. He also sells just the hooks from the Terminal Tackle/Jig Heads link. Matzuo Sickle Hooks.

http://www.pulsejigs.com/


----------



## AnthHol (Jul 24, 2007)

I'm with Jim, Jason is an awesome guy I fish with him all the time and his stuff is always quality. If you're just getting into jig fishing you could always ask him to tie you a variety of different things in the price range you are looking to spend like $20 or $30. He will be able to tie you pretty much anything for every condition. Can't go wrong with his stuff.


----------



## FISHIN216 (Mar 18, 2009)

those pulse jigs are super tough..the only bad thing is when you snag one good its gone. no hook bend whatsoever


----------



## creekcrawler (Oct 5, 2004)

Sweeet! I was just looking for some good bare jigs to tie some jigs up!
I tie one jig that is basically a short black ghost streamer on a jig that seems to work very well.


----------



## Intracoastal (Sep 12, 2009)

The pulse jigs look great. Honestly though, a little craft fur, marabou, and krystal flash will make you 100 custom jigs (of course, you need hooks). I like the chrome jigheads in 1/64-1/16oz with a size 8-6 hook. I tie in a quick blend of white/pink or white/pink/purple with a bit of pearl flash on the sides. Has done me pretty good so far.


----------



## ShutUpNFish (Apr 17, 2007)

I prefer bucktail over marabou. Don't like how the marabou gets all sticky after use and I like the darting action of the the bucktail better...I just personally think it mimicks a minnow more. Definitely use various colors of flash too. Quality hooks are a good idea as well.


----------



## creekcrawler (Oct 5, 2004)

Yeah, but the bucktail is awful stiff in colder weather.
I usually just use a tuft of bucktail or other hair with a topping of marabou.


----------



## yonderfishin (Apr 9, 2006)

Thanks for all the good info. so far. I cant wait to get back on the river again , I am waiting on my new rod to arrive and hoping I can put together another trip before there is no more steelhead in the river. When do they stop hitting the rivers for the summer ?


----------



## c. j. stone (Sep 24, 2006)

Most fish go back to the lake after the spawning ritual when the water warms towards the end of April. Some stay into early May but are pretty beat up guys by then and not very likely to strike a bait/artificial. Once back in the lake, they find colder water and soon get back to their old selves in terms of appearance and temperment.


----------



## yonderfishin (Apr 9, 2006)

So were pretty much at the end of the spring run then.


----------

